# Fehler beim erstellen einer Bibliothek in Codesys



## The Big B. (5 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte gerade zum ersten mal eine Bausteinbibliothek in Codesys 2.3 erstellen, hab mir mehrere Bausteine in ein Projekt gepackt und wollte dann über Speichern unter -> Dateityp: interne Variable, die Bibliothek erstellen. 
Das funktioniert scheinbar auch aber ich bekomme noch eine Warnung bei der ich nicht weis was das heißt. 
Die Warnung lautet:
Warnung 1901: Access Variablen und Konfigurationsvariablen werden nicht in einer Bibliothek abgespeichert.

Damit kann ich nicht viel anfangen. Hat das jetzt Auswirkungen auf die Bibliothek wenn ich diese irgendwann mal in einem anderen projekt einfügen will? Kann ich diese Warnung irgendwie beheben?

Mfg


----------



## Werner29 (12 April 2011)

Die Meldung heisst, dass du eine Liste mit VAR_CONFIG in deiner Bibliothek hast und diese Liste kann nicht Teil der Bibliothek sein, sondern das muss im Projekt aufgelöst werden.


----------

